# Any Reason Not To Get A 722 Over A 622?



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I just acquired a 622 but it has a problem and will need to be replaced. The distributor says that he may not be able to get a replacement 622, but might be able to get a 722 for me at the same price. Is there any reason not to take a 722 over a 622 at this point (over than possibly preferring a silver over a black exterior)?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

None that I know of. I would certainly take a 722 over a 622 today.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

722 is newer and has a bigger hard drive. Most here would be ecstatic to get the 722 instead.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would go with the 722 any day as others would say. Seems to operate the same as the 622 and does have the larger drive.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

If you would really rather have a one, I'd be more than happy to swap one of my 622s for a new 722 ... 

But seriously, there's no reason that I am aware of... Same firmware, bigger HD (meaning more record time.) Black instead of silver. What's not to like?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

only if you prefer silver to black.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Go with something newer and plus a bigger hard drive, upgraded internal chips.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

722 have next version of H.264/AVC and VC-1 decompress chips - BCM7412.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Does anybody know if the 722 runs cooler than the 622 ?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 722 will have HD video on demand as well as the larger hard drive: 55 hours of hd and 330 sd. THis will be nice once all hd is mpeg 4. Then you will have more hours to record hd since it takes up half the space as mpeg 2 does.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since 622 and 722 have same SW, both will have HD video on demand.


----------



## jdot (Sep 4, 2007)

So what's the break point? If otherwise equal, I would take the 722. But the typical dish it up difference seems to be $50. And if eventually I find external storage is needed, that cost is the same for either and internal storage is not so significant. Right?


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> 722 is newer and has a bigger hard drive ...


While I would certainly take a 722 over a 622, I don't really see the larger drive as being that big of a deal now that you can transfer shows to an external drive. I love the fact that you can archive entire seasons of shows in HD!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Since 622 and 722 have same SW, both will have HD video on demand.


Actually from what I have read about it on other sites and from the Consumer Electronics shows , the 722 is the ONLY receiver that will have HD videos on demand, loaded to the DISH partition of the internal hard drive. Not to say that once the iptv is enabled via ethernet that the 622 won't be able to download the hd videos from the internet.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

One of the reasons why I wanted the larger internal hard drive of the 722 was because I watch a lot of series Primetime tv in HD as well as movies. I use the external hard drive of 500gb for nothing but movies and I use the internal hard drive for series tv. Last year it took a lot of baby sitting and watching the shows as fast as I could so it wouldn't record over the movies I recorded. Now there is no conflict and I can watch it at my leisure without fear of missing something or having to delete movies to make more room on the hard drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish already reserved 100 GB on 622, plus if you saw how hard they looking for find new way to raise their revenue - they must allow to use VOD on 622.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

tm22721 said:


> Does anybody know if the 722 runs cooler than the 622 ?


This is a very good question. If the 722 runs hotter or makes more noise than the 622, that would be a deal-breaker for some people. Can anyone describe the difference in heat and noise output between the 622 and 722? Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't tell there is any difference at all.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I like silver.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

js0873 said:


> I just acquired a 622 but it has a problem and will need to be replaced. The distributor says that he may not be able to get a replacement 622, but might be able to get a 722 for me at the same price. Is there any reason not to take a 722 over a 622 at this point (over than possibly preferring a silver over a black exterior)?


Run.. don't walk to take that offer. 722 is everything the 622 is.. just a bigger hard drive.. and its black. Thats a damn good offer.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Bigger is better and silver is on the outs. It is an awfully distracting color (for watching TV).

When I upgraded from my Homezone, the 622 was not even offered. I think it's being fazed out anyway.


----------

